# What's the best rubber hunting boot?



## TDBone (Jul 22, 2008)

I am looking at getting a pair of the tall rubber hunting boots for bow season.

What's the best pair out there?

Thanks in advance guys and gals!


----------



## J.W. (Jul 22, 2008)

Lacrosse


----------



## Nitro (Jul 22, 2008)

LaCrosse or Muck


----------



## Trizey (Jul 22, 2008)

Muck


----------



## TDBone (Jul 22, 2008)

From what I can gather, the negatives about "Muck" boots is that they don't have the best ankle stability.

Any truth to that?


----------



## Nitro (Jul 22, 2008)

TDBone said:


> From what I can gather, the negatives about "Muck" boots is that they don't have the best ankle stability.
> 
> Any truth to that?



I don't know of any rubber boots with ankle stability...


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Jul 22, 2008)

Lacrosse


----------



## short stop (Jul 22, 2008)

I wear Muck boots  when  the  temp drops --

   given the temps in Bow season here in Ga   are  anywhere between 80-100+ degrees   . I wear   cheap    knee  high rubber boots --brown,black, green  about $10  a pair    I own  3 or4  pair   . I  also buy gel soles  to slide in the heel ---  they  just as comfy  as  my  $100   Mucks   and not near as hot .

  and like  Nitro stated  no Rubber boot of any kind  gives  you ankle support


----------



## cpowel10 (Jul 22, 2008)

One thing to consider during bow season is snakes.  I've got a pair of rocky snake boots that I wear until it turns cold!


----------



## Player4211 (Jul 23, 2008)

I have two pair Lacrosse and my cousins both wear Muck we do al good bit of hog hunting in the spring and walk in them all day and both seem to do great. I love mine once it cools off here for deer.


----------



## swamp (Jul 23, 2008)

Muck boots warm and comfortable


----------



## wareaglejim (Jul 23, 2008)

I have both Lacrosse Burly's and Muck Woody Max(I believe that's what they're called) and I do wear the Burleys in bow season but then quickly shift over to the Mucks which imho are much more comfy and much easier to get off your dog gone foot after wearing them all day. I will have to say that I got a small tear in the neoprene upper on the Muck which I patched with wader patch material.


----------



## whitworth (Jul 23, 2008)

*Rubber Boots*

For years I bought a couple of pairs of plain rubber boots from WalMart for GA warm weather hunting.   
Last year I broke down and bought an on-sale pair of rubber boots, that have 1000 grams of insulation.  Wore them several times, when the morning temps got below 32 degrees.  
Still have some decades old Kaufman rubber pak boots, with a felt liner, that still has a good sole on them.  

I did seriously consider the Muck boot.  A good consideration for the younger hunter.  I just couldn't pass up a good internet sale.


----------



## Hunter922 (Jul 23, 2008)

Lacrosse .......Great boots!


----------



## Stumper (Jul 23, 2008)

Lacrosse Burleys


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jul 23, 2008)

I am on my 2nd pair of Red Head's with rubber bottoms and neoprene tops. They are very comfortable and the last pair gave me just over 5 years of good service. I wear them all season, bow opener through the Bama rut. The 1st pair finally wore through where my 4 wheeler shifter hit the boot.

My kids wear them too.

They are about 1/2 the price of Lacrosse and Muck.


----------



## braintree (Jul 23, 2008)

i got a pair of scent blocker boots and they wear like a tennis shoe.


----------

